

12-year-old builds low-cost Lego braille printer - RougeFemme
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57618878-1/12-year-old-builds-low-cost-lego-braille-printer/

======
alecsmart1
This is truly interesting. It's amazing how Mindstorms can be used to develop
it. I'm not sure how practical it will be as the author has mentioned it's
currently capable of printing 1 char/5-7 seconds. So that might be too slow.
But kudos to him to develop a solution; to think out of the box. Kudos to Lego
to offer a tool to let dreamers build.

------
daurnimator
hmmm, I was imagining something entirely different: Moving lego block around
to create a tactile braille 'screen'. (see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refreshable_Braille_display](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refreshable_Braille_display)
)

Making one of those from lego blocks would actually be a really cool project;
and can probably be done for way under the cost of a real one.

------
97s
At 12 I was playing Diablo II like it was going out of style. Oh how our minds
are wasted. GJ kid, bright future in store for you.

